# Time travel films: The Time Traveler's Wife (2009), and Midnight in Paris (2011)



## Anthony G Williams (May 20, 2012)

I thought I'd group these together, as they make for an interesting contrast.

*The Time Traveler's Wife *is yet another film based on a best-selling book which I haven't read. So my review will focus just on the film rather than its relationship to the book.

Henry DeTamble (Eric Bana) suffers from a peculiar genetic disorder which causes him to travel in time. This happens at random intervals and he has no control over when it happens, whether he goes forwards or backwards in time or where he arrives, but these events usually last for only a brief period before he returns to the present. One added complication; he can't carry anything with him, so whenever he time-travels he arrives naked. As can be imagined, this leads to all manner of awkward situations.

The plot is really a romance between Henry and Claire Abshire (Rachel McAdams) who keep meeting at various times of their lives from when she is a young girl onwards. There are complicated chronological crossovers here, as sometimes a younger Henry meets an older Claire or vice versa, but it is usually possible to keep up with what's happening, given a bit of concentration. Despite the difficulties, their relationship heads towards marriage but that is far from the end of their problems.

The film hangs on the performance of the two principal characters and they both carry it off well. The basic plot has lots of potential for humour but there is very little of this, the emphasis being on the drama of their personal lives, and there is a growing sense of impending doom as the story approaches its climax.

Overall, I thought it was a good film. It is well-made and well-acted, and the unlike some time-travel stories (see my review of *Déjà Vu* for an example) the events seem more or less to make sense, given the improbable premise. Worth a look, but if you are emotionally inclined keep a tissue box to hand towards the end.

-------------------------------------

I must admit that when I ordered the DVD of *Midnight in Paris *I didn't realise that it was a fantasy; I merely picked up that it was supposed to be Woody Allen's best film in years, which along with the location (one of my favourite cities) was enough for me to want to see it. 

It is essentially a romantic comedy which uses a fantasy element to emphasise the dilemma of successful scriptwriter and aspiring novelist Gil Pender (Owen Wilson), who is visiting Paris with his fiancée Inez (Rachel McAdams, again - not that I'm complaining!) and her parents. Pender is in love with Paris, and especially the era of the 1920s when it was alive with writers, artists and composers, but Inez has little sympathy with him. The rest of this review inevitably contains some mild spoilers so if you like everything to be a surprise, you'd better stop reading - but do watch the film!

Wandering alone through Paris at midnight, Pender is offered a lift by a group of people in an ancient car and taken to a party, where he gradually realises that he has shifted in time and is back in the 1920s. A few hours later, he finds himself back in the present day. He spends the next few nights returning to the 1920s each midnight, meeting many of his idols as well as Adriana (Marion Cotillard) which whom he gradually falls in love, while drifting further apart from Inez during the days. 

It really would spoil the enjoyment of this film to reveal more of the plot, but suffice to say that it is neatly and amusingly scripted to make a point, is well acted, and has a rich, romantic texture which makes Paris the real star of the movie. I found it very enjoyable and can well imagine myself wanting to watch it again, which is a strong recommendation as it's something I rarely do. 

 (An extract from my SFF blog)


----------



## Huttman (May 20, 2012)

I've seen both movies recently and enjoyed both. TTW was so tragic at times, though. I did not feel lifted up by the end. As a matter of fact, I remember feeling depressed afterwards. Paris, on the other hand, was so enjoyable. Owen always makes for a fun time, but the scenes with Hemingway stole the show for me. And then there is Rachael...


----------



## Shane Enochs (Jun 19, 2012)

Huttman said:


> I've seen both movies recently and enjoyed both. TTW was so tragic at times, though. I did not feel lifted up by the end. As a matter of fact, I remember feeling depressed afterwards. Paris, on the other hand, was so enjoyable. Owen always makes for a fun time, but the scenes with Hemingway stole the show for me. And then there is Rachael...



I haven't seen Midnight in Paris, but the Time Traveler's Wife made me feel the same way.  I thought at some point there would be a happy ending, but there really wasn't.  How horrible it must have been, being those two people. 

For the wife, seeing the man just disappear all the time, not knowing when he'll be back, or if he'll be back.  The time traveler could never really have what I would call a normal relationship.  Even though he found love, he couldn't stay with the same person throughout his lifetime due to people changing over time.


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 29, 2013)

Thumbs up for *Midnight in Paris* from me as well.  Very enjoyable.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 29, 2013)

Timetraveller's wife, the film, is very much a romance without too much depth, and it is pretty enjoyable. The book is much better than the film suggests with fantastic characterisation and a really good double first narrative. One that stays on the bedside table, here. The film does capture the tragedy well, but perhaps doesn't cover the speculative elements - and they are elements, only - particularly well: the complexities of living with it; the wonder it brings. Eric bana does a good role as Henry, and is the strongest performance, i think. But if you enjoy the film, and are also a reader, i would recceommend the book, it is by far the superior of the two, and whilst still utterly tragic, has a ot of bits which are funny, too.

I must look up Midnight, it sounds good.


----------



## Penkitty (Jan 30, 2013)

springs said:


> Timetraveller's wife, the film, is very much a romance without too much depth, and it is pretty enjoyable. The book is much better than the film suggests with fantastic characterisation and a really good double first narrative. One that stays on the bedside table, here. The film does capture the tragedy well, but perhaps doesn't cover the speculative elements - and they are elements, only - particularly well: the complexities of living with it; the wonder it brings. Eric bana does a good role as Henry, and is the strongest performance, i think. But if you enjoy the film, and are also a reader, i would recceommend the book, it is by far the superior of the two, and whilst still utterly tragic, has a ot of bits which are funny, too.
> .


 

I agree totally with Springs here, I enjoyed the film but the book is much much better.


----------

